# Arris SB6141 Modem Issues



## marcodius (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello. I purchased a new DOCSIS 3.0 modem 1.) to avoid paying Comcast a rental fee 2.) to update the technology and take advantage of higher speeds. Unfortunately after activating the new modem which went fine, we noticed that after 10-15 minutes of perfectly normal internet browsing speed, there would be a drop off and pages would take 10 to 15 seconds to load. When this would happen I would run speed tests and the tests would be choppy and even have issues completing all the way sometimes getting hung up on determining the upload speed. Powercycling the modem clears the issue, but only for another 10-15 minutes and the issue happens again. Never had the issue with the older D 2.0 modem and even had a comcast tier 2 technician out who couldn't figure it out and plugged in his own personal modem from his home and it worked fine past the 10-15 minute threshhold. Now I am noticing that as long as there is only one computer on and actively using the network the issue doesn't occur. Does this have something to do with IP addresses? We have multiple Mac machines on the network by the way and I have updated the router firmware. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

make and model of the modem, try entering 192.168.100.1 in a web browser, this should bring up the GUI for the modem. 

You will want to monitor the SnR, Downstream Power, Upstream Power. I have attached a .txt file of some general guidelines for the fore mentioned items.


----------

